# RF Modulator is not working for DVD player



## tcupaz (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a TV with just coax cable in the back (no RCA hookups). I want to hook up a dvd player to it. Bought a RF Modulator with rca and S video hookup with a channel 3 and 4 switch. Hooked up the cable thru it to the TV, cable works fine. I hook up the dvd player to the modulator with both RCA and S video. Turn on the dvd player and the picture turns to snow on both channel 3 and 4. Soon as I turn off the dvd player, the cable channels appear and the picture is fine. The cable is running fine thru the modulator but I can't get the dvd player to work. Something is happening because I am getting snow when I turn on the DVD player. (I have also unhooked the s video and RCA and tried what I seem is every way possible.) Any suggestions?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

tcupaz said:


> I have a TV with just coax cable in the back (no RCA hookups). I want to hook up a dvd player to it. Bought a RF Modulator with rca and S video hookup with a channel 3 and 4 switch. Hooked up the cable thru it to the TV, cable works fine. I hook up the dvd player to the modulator with both RCA and S video. Turn on the dvd player and the picture turns to snow on both channel 3 and 4. Soon as I turn off the dvd player, the cable channels appear and the picture is fine. The cable is running fine thru the modulator but I can't get the dvd player to work. Something is happening because I am getting snow when I turn on the DVD player. (I have also unhooked the s video and RCA and tried what I seem is every way possible.) Any suggestions?


Hai,
pull out cable tv from modulator and then try turn on DVD player. Maybe you have cable tv signal on ch3/4. This is a reason why you have snow (interference).
by


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Remove any cable box connection and hook *only* your RF converter to the TV. Connect only the RCA cables to the converter and set the switch on it to 3 and the TV to 3. Make sure the converter is plugged in (power).


----------



## tcupaz (Dec 7, 2007)

I have unhooked the cable from the wall and RF modulater. Left DVD hookup and the RF to the TV, still nothing.

Do not have a cable box. TV is a Samsung 25 inch bought in 1996.

Still not working. It is plugged in, light is red on channel three and green on channel 4.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

tcupaz said:


> I have unhooked the cable from the wall and RF modulater. Left DVD hookup and the RF to the TV, still nothing.
> 
> Do not have a cable box. TV is a Samsung 25 inch bought in 1996.
> 
> Still not working. It is plugged in, light is red on channel three and green on channel 4.


sorry, but do you fixed frequency on tv? its VHF 1 area! Connect dvd in modulator and start play, modulator in tv, chose the program number 0 in tv and press auto search.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

I'm wondering if it's something to do with copy protection. I know that many DVD's won't play when 'relayed' thru a VCR. Don't really know a lot about the issues, just making an analogy to experience.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

What brand did you buy? These things are supposed to automatically switch from the cable coax input to the input from the DVD player when the DVD turns on. Maybe you just got a bad one. Or worse, the DVD output is bad. Can you test the DVD layer on something else first?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

These are simple devices to hook-up and use. Return it for another, it must just be defective.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

do u have a vcr? if so, hook ur dvd player up 2 it & then view dvd's thru the vcr since ur tv has not rca jacks or video input jack. works 4 my old rca tv  make sure vcr is turned on as well lol


----------

